
Berkeley-led research breaks barrier in transistor size creating gate only 1nm - Lind5
http://newscenter.lbl.gov/2016/10/06/smallest-transistor-1-nm-gate/
======
M_Grey
That's pretty amazing as a technical achievement, but I have to wonder how
this could scale up.

